
Olympics Committee Says Non-Sponsors Are Banned from Tweeting About the Olympics - reuven
http://gizmodo.com/olympics-committee-says-non-sponsors-are-banned-from-tw-1784344194
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12171453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12171453)

